# Carnage 4th FEb



## on_the_fly (Jan 24, 2006)

I haerd a rumor that this was at the Black Swan. Anyone know a web site etc etc? 


Many thanks



(i want to get really fuckkered this time)


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 24, 2006)

wouldn't you prefer to get totally munted somehwere more comfortable and congenial


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2006)

there y'go:

Main Room

DK Roon (Inukshuk/Osmosis)
Heretic (Inukshuk)
Si Griff (Osmosis)
Mark Levitator
Trauma

Upstairs

The Break Alliance (DJ Ram + 5 Stylez)
DJ Time (Breakout)
Steve Redux (Giant Robot)

Side Room
The Out Of Phase crew


4th February
Black Swan, Easton
10-5
£5/£4 members

www.carnagetechno.com


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 24, 2006)

TY Mr KRS..I have to show someone the CLUBBING world, break them in on Carnage TEchno followd by some Hardcore breakcore and D&B so im starting them off slowly !

Intro to the chemical wonders and U75 might be too much in a space for 4 days, but hey if we are both welcome we might just make all 4 events !


----------

